# Frank Tufano obliterating Mike Mew and Astro Sky



## KrissKross (Feb 20, 2019)

@AstroSky


----------



## JellyBelly (Feb 20, 2019)

Is the guy talking about Weston A. Price’s works or just using anecdotes?


----------



## Wincel (Feb 20, 2019)

While I like Frank Tufano, its quite clear Mew's techniques work in children and long term facepulling and MAYBE hardmewing (can't do it as long as facepulling though) can make up for the lack of proper support during childhood in any adult. Similar philosophy to my height argument; in nature its genetics, *nutrition,* (and in this case undoubtedly some mewing) but when you actually apply real force with drugs or devices you step outside nature and can get any change you want (and at any age you want, at least for face) https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/21211241

Ok forget all that shit I said now that I'm actually watching the video he claims that mewing isn't worthwhile because of a lack of change in adults, so how is diet any more effective? Does he have evidence that diet can change the facial structure in adults? I really regret commenting early and I have to make a clusterfuck of posts now

I disagree here, the maxilla effects every other bone in the face. I've even seen craniums change but only with NCR, not mewing.


----------



## KrissKross (Feb 20, 2019)

Wincel said:


> While I like Frank Tufano, its quite clear Mew's techniques work in children and long term facepulling and MAYBE hardmewing (can't do it as long as facepulling though) can make up for the lack of proper support during childhood in any adult. Similar philosophy to my height argument; in nature its genetics, *nutrition,* (and in this case undoubtedly some mewing) but when you actually apply real force with drugs or devices you step outside nature and can get any change you want (and at any age you want, at least for face) https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/21211241
> 
> Ok forget all that shit I said now that I'm actually watching the video he claims that mewing isn't worthwhile because of a lack of change in adults, so how is diet any more effective? Does he have evidence that diet can change the facial structure in adults? I really regret commenting early and I have to make a clusterfuck of posts now
> 
> I disagree here, the maxilla effects every other bone in the face. I've even seen craniums change but only with NCR, not mewing.


When he talked about those Florida Indians who only ate fish and oysters, it got me thinking because that does sort of throw out the whole “tough chewing” rule. I always thought all ancient tribes and peoples are hard diets but those people mentioned are an exception. And it only takes one exception in this case to cause concern.


----------



## The Dude Abides (Feb 20, 2019)

No one with such negative canthal tilt is gonna convince me that mew is wrong. Jokes aside, good video.


----------



## Wincel (Feb 20, 2019)

KrissKross said:


> When he talked about those Florida Indians who only ate fish and oysters, it got me thinking because that does sort of throw out the whole “tough chewing” rule. I always thought all ancient tribes and peoples are hard diets but those people mentioned are an exception. And it only takes one exception in this case to cause concern.


Right, when I watched my first actual Mike Mew lecture I disagreed with him sweeping all of Price's claims under the rug just because chewing has some effect. Nutrition has a lot of influence.


----------



## The Dude Abides (Feb 20, 2019)

So basically vegans:0 carnivores:69


----------



## Nibba (Feb 20, 2019)

The Dude Abides said:


> So basically vegans:0 carnivores:69


Vegan=cuck


----------



## KrissKross (Feb 20, 2019)

Wincel said:


> Right, when I watched my first actual Mike Mew lecture I disagreed with him sweeping all of Price's claims under the rug just because chewing has some effect. Nutrition has a lot of influence.


Imo everyone’s in there seperate camps and they aren’t willing to come together and cooperate or even accept each other theories. It comes down to the following:

-Optimal mother and Father health prior to conception and during pregnancy.

-Breast feeding 

-Nutrition (what’s in the food)

-Function (chewing, the HARDNESS of the food, proper swallow)

-Hormones (for example role of testosterone in development of the mandible)

-Posture (Mewing)

-Genetics 

All of them. It’s like saying the cause of a broken arm is just one single thing. Many ways to break a bone, many ways to ruin a face


----------



## Wincel (Feb 20, 2019)

The Dude Abides said:


> So basically vegans:0 carnivores:69


My mother watches me eat in horror, she thinks my shit is rock solid and never comes out because she hasn't seen me eat any fruits or vegetables in the past few months. I eat only meat and honestly my breaks to the bathroom to shit are shorter than the piss ones. Mother is a strict vegetarian and has joint problems, constipation, and even drastic aging right around the time she stopped getting real nutrition from animal products.


----------



## Coping (Feb 20, 2019)

Wincel said:


> My mother watches me eat in horror, she thinks my shit is rock solid and never comes out because she hasn't seen me eat any fruits or vegetables in the past few months. I eat only meat and honestly my breaks to the bathroom to shit are shorter than the piss ones. Mother is a strict vegetarian and has joint problems, constipation, and even drastic aging right around the time she stopped getting real nutrition from animal products.


Lmao same here I can literally shit in under 2mins and get out while people be sitting there for 30 mins


----------



## KrissKross (Feb 20, 2019)

Wincel said:


> My mother watches me eat in horror, she thinks my shit is rock solid and never comes out because she hasn't seen me eat any fruits or vegetables in the past few months. I eat only meat and honestly my breaks to the bathroom to shit are shorter than the piss ones. Mother is a strict vegetarian and has joint problems, constipation, and even drastic aging right around the time she stopped getting real nutrition from animal products.


Weston Price when he began his big around the world adventure was a vegetarian and he expected to find ancient tribes and traditional cultures who were also vegetarian. He did not. He found not a single one. What I respect about him was his ability to hold his hands up and say “I got it wrong”. He didn’t push vegetarianism after that, he accepted it isn’t how humans are meant to be. A true scientific and logical man. Mike Mew on the other hand is more “no it’s my way and nothing else matters”.


----------



## The Dude Abides (Feb 20, 2019)

Wincel said:


> My mother watches me eat in horror, she thinks my shit is rock solid and never comes out because she hasn't seen me eat any fruits or vegetables in the past few months. I eat only meat and honestly my breaks to the bathroom to shit are shorter than the piss ones. Mother is a strict vegetarian and has joint problems, constipation, and even drastic aging right around the time she stopped getting real nutrition from animal products.


People who push veganism on young minds are worse than murderers in my opinion. They put people with so much potential through suffering which has lasting effects all because they have an ego about being better than all those terrible animal killers.


----------



## Wincel (Feb 20, 2019)

The Dude Abides said:


> People who push veganism on young minds are worse than murderers in my opinion. They put people with so much potential through suffering which has lasting effects all because they have an ego about being better than all those terrible animal killers.


What pisses my vegan brother off the most is when I mention the animal bones used to fertilize his plants and the actual human slave labor used to collect some of his strange cope foods only found in 8th world countries. If a vegan was starving and there was a huge ass turkey sleeping in front of them just asking for it, they would kill it or be retarded, and they wouldn't feel bad about "animal murder," its human nature.


----------



## CupOfCoffee (Feb 20, 2019)

Wincel said:


> While I like Frank Tufano, its quite clear Mew's techniques work in children and long term facepulling and MAYBE hardmewing (can't do it as long as facepulling though) can make up for the lack of proper support during childhood in any adult. Similar philosophy to my height argument; in nature its genetics, *nutrition,* (and in this case undoubtedly some mewing) but when you actually apply real force with drugs or devices you step outside nature and can get any change you want (and at any age you want, at least for face) https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/21211241
> 
> Ok forget all that shit I said now that I'm actually watching the video he claims that mewing isn't worthwhile because of a lack of change in adults, so how is diet any more effective? Does he have evidence that diet can change the facial structure in adults? I really regret commenting early and I have to make a clusterfuck of posts now
> 
> I disagree here, the maxilla effects every other bone in the face. I've even seen craniums change but only with NCR, not mewing.


Are any devices effective for adults?


----------



## Wincel (Feb 20, 2019)

CupOfCoffee said:


> Are any devices effective for adults?


Any protraction device worn more than 6 hours and you should be good. Hard to find a reverse pull that pulls forwards and UPWARDS though, and keep in mind you need to get a palate expander to anchor anything so that it moves your entire maxilla, not just teeth. I will probably make my own headgear because I can't find anything online without visiting mew himself.


----------



## Sean O'Aspie (Feb 21, 2019)

KrissKross said:


> When he talked about those Florida Indians who only ate fish and oysters, it got me thinking because that does sort of throw out the whole “tough chewing” rule. I always thought all ancient tribes and peoples are hard diets but those people mentioned are an exception. And it only takes one exception in this case to cause concern.


Native americans chewed on pine resin, the forerunner to modern chewing gum


----------



## Soontm (Feb 21, 2019)

Wincel said:


> Any protraction device worn more than 6 hours and you should be good. Hard to find a reverse pull that pulls forwards and UPWARDS though, and keep in mind you need to get a palate expander to anchor anything so that it moves your entire maxilla, not just teeth. I will probably make my own headgear because I can't find anything online without visiting mew himself.



Srsly just make it serial and everybody can use it on his own Risk. If the prototype works this can be huge. Besides that its a good way to earn some side money. Although the palate device might be the expensive Problem here.

Or you build the device and the client has to connect his own palate expander


----------



## RichardSpencel (Feb 21, 2019)

Fuck this norman bates,dracula lookin muthafucka,you insult kike jew your going down.


----------



## theropeking (Feb 21, 2019)

The tongue isn't the strongest muscle of your body my fellow astrosky. Not even close







Didnt read the rest tbh. I support Frank


----------



## MitDenJungs (Feb 21, 2019)

people that had strokes just need to get more nutrients tbh


----------



## The Dude Abides (Feb 21, 2019)

Wincel said:


> What pisses my vegan brother off the most is when I mention the animal bones used to fertilize his plants and the actual human slave labor used to collect some of his strange cope foods only found in 8th world countries. If a vegan was starving and there was a huge ass turkey sleeping in front of them just asking for it, they would kill it or be retarded, and they wouldn't feel bad about "animal murder," its human nature.


My god your family is fucked. Did they force this shit on you when you were younger? I'd be pretty vengeful.


----------



## Kenma (Feb 21, 2019)

He looks like Gyllenhaal from Nightcrawler


----------



## Wool (Feb 21, 2019)

his eyes are scary holy shit


----------



## bobs_pls (Feb 21, 2019)

Kenma said:


> He looks like Gyllenhaal from Nightcrawler
> View attachment 22525


nope it's rather Achmed the dead terrorist:


----------



## Wincel (Feb 21, 2019)

The Dude Abides said:


> My god your family is fucked. Did they force this shit on you when you were younger? I'd be pretty vengeful.


My brother going vegan is a new thing, though when I was younger my parents always told me to eat my fruits and vegetables and that meat would give me cancer, but I never listened to them and ate whatever I wanted to so I'm fine.


----------



## bobs_pls (Feb 21, 2019)

Wincel said:


> ate whatever I wanted to so I'm fine


so like nesquick and lays?


----------



## Wincel (Feb 21, 2019)

bobs_pls said:


> so like nesquick and lays?


yeah, that and a lot of undercooked meat.


----------



## The Dude Abides (Feb 21, 2019)

Wincel said:


> yeah, that and a lot of undercooked meat.


What is your diet like? I dont remember exactly what I ate growing up but I remember never eating vegetables and loving meat. I use to blame the lack of veggies but now I think it was something else.


----------



## Wincel (Feb 21, 2019)

The Dude Abides said:


> What is your diet like? I dont remember exactly what I ate growing up but I remember never eating vegetables and loving meat. I use to blame the lack of veggies but now I think it was something else.


I eat mostly meat, occasional dairy product here and there because it doesn't interfere with my perfect digestion like plants do. I would eat the meat raw if I knew where it came from, but when I "cooked" (heated up raw meat in a pan, still red in the middle) my own meat as a kid I never got sick. I have no signs of nutrient deficiency and even though I eat less than a maintenance level of calories I still gain muscle easily. Convinced its the one true ultimate diet. I used to use fiber, coffee, and cayenne pepper based hot sauce to fix my digestion but it wasn't a long term solution and worsened the underlying problem.


----------



## The Dude Abides (Feb 21, 2019)

Wincel said:


> I eat mostly meat, occasional dairy product here and there because it doesn't interfere with my perfect digestion like plants do. I would eat the meat raw if I knew where it came from, but when I "cooked" (heated up raw meat in a pan, still red in the middle) my own meat as a kid I never got sick. I have no signs of nutrient deficiency and even though I eat less than a maintenance level of calories I still gain muscle easily. Convinced its the one true ultimate diet. I used to use fiber, coffee, and cayenne pepper based hot sauce to fix my digestion but it wasn't a long term solution and worsened the underlying problem.


Can you go into more detail? Like I eat eggs and oatmeal in the morning, sometimes a banana and blueberries.


----------



## Wincel (Feb 21, 2019)

The Dude Abides said:


> Can you go into more detail? Like I eat eggs and oatmeal in the morning, sometimes a banana and blueberries.


Sure, though its not going to be very interesting as I only eat one type of food all day.

I have a lot of frozen steak saved up so typically I eat a large steak for breakfast and that's all

I don't eat lunch, whenever I get hungry in the middle of the day I'll eat some cold turkey to satisfy my hunger, but not a lot of it and then

Dinner, I'll have one of three things; roast beef, ham or fried chicken. If I feel like I need any dairy I'll have a cup of yogurt here or possibly a glass of milk


----------



## The Dude Abides (Feb 21, 2019)

Makes sense, since our ancestors didnt have stockpiles of frozen veggies and a microwave to cook them. Plus the animals eat the veg anyways. Is your frame filled out and still making gains in the gym with this diet? Maybe I had the right idea as a kid and my weak ass parents screwed with my natural flow. How's the height thing going?


----------



## Wincel (Feb 21, 2019)

The Dude Abides said:


> Makes sense, since our ancestors didnt have stockpiles of frozen veggies and a microwave to cook them. Plus the animals eat the veg anyways. Is your frame filled out and still making gains in the gym with this diet? Maybe I had the right idea as a kid and my weak ass parents screwed with my natural flow. How's the height thing going?


I don't lift too seriously, but the few sets of overhead presses I do for fun I've been gaining from. Haven't lost any of my other gains either

Height is coming along as well despite not using niacin. Sadly I think the plates in my legs might have fused and all my gains are just spinal now.


----------



## axedee (Feb 21, 2019)

COPE, while diet is important it's not as much as frank tufino wants you to believe and I say that as a big advocate of the carnivore diet
My friend grew poorly on white bread diet and there was days where he didn't eat at all while growing up due to poverty yet he grew to 6'2 and and is taller than both of his parents + full facial development growth without needing to extract wisdom teeth
my dad also got good development but without extreme malnutrition but still far below with bread being main part of the diet and the bad type of bread too with shitty refined oils, and other poverty food.

Anyway
I wouldn't trust this frank tufino he looks gay and did surgery all over his face + weird eyebrows and makeup with 0 face harmony so now he gets mad that there is natural alternative methods to his surgery plastic face. Mewing is legit but most cucks don't bother putting as much work and just lazy or they do it wrong cuz they are lazy to do actual research
normally I wouldn't siht on him but he is attacking mike mew because of his botched surgeries and basically he is late to the party

anyway that WAP/raw meat diet diet is pretty legit tho you should go get yourself Rosita cod liver oil + vitamin k2 calcium, magnesium, and d3 for bone maxing


This is how he looks like without makeup:


----------



## vis (Feb 21, 2019)

Why is mewing even a debated topic anymore. It's not even "mewing" it's proper tongue posture. It's clearly better to nosebreath and keep our tongue on the roof, bcz thats just how we were made to do. Not gonna make you a model but still, everyone should be doing it



theropeking said:


> The tongue isn't the strongest muscle of your body my fellow astrosky. Not even close
> 
> View attachment 22442
> 
> ...



Idk if replying will alert u so @theropeking. I believe @AstroSky meant it was the strongest muscle in force to weight ratio / pound for pound.


----------



## KrissKross (Feb 21, 2019)

axedee said:


> COPE, while diet is important it's not as much as frank tufino wants you to believe and I say that as a big advocate of the carnivore diet
> My friend grew poorly on white bread diet and there was days where he didn't eat at all while growing up due to poverty yet he grew to 6'2 and and is taller than both of his parents + full facial development growth without needing to extract wisdom teeth
> my dad also got good development but without extreme malnutrition but still far below with bread being main part of the diet and the bad type of bread too with shitty refined oils, and other poverty food.
> 
> ...


If you can explain the part at 5.55, about the tribe that ate only fish and oysters, then I may agree with you. Fish and oysters DO NOT require hard chewing.


----------



## axedee (Feb 21, 2019)

KrissKross said:


> If you can explain the part at 5.55, about the tribe that ate only fish and oysters, then I may agree with you. Fish and oysters DO NOT require hard chewing.


small fish require a lot chewing since you need to chew their bones too, ever ate fresh sardines?

Also don't go full autist and neglect your diet as it does have impact on your appearance and beauty but just as much as posture, environment, lifestyle, and genetics. But not like Franki tufano wants you to believe it's only diet and blow things out of proportions


----------



## KrissKross (Feb 21, 2019)

axedee said:


> small fish require a lot chewing since you need to chew their bones too, ever ate fresh sardines?
> 
> Also don't go full autist and neglect your diet as it does have impact on your appearance and beauty but just as much as posture, environment, lifestyle, and genetics. But not like Franki tufano wants you to believe it's only diet and blow things out of proportions


You don't eat the bones tho.
And look at the Bajau tribe people today who live their whole lives in and on the sea, eating exclusively seafood. They basically hardly use land and have adapted to be able to dive underwater for minutes at a time.


----------



## axedee (Feb 22, 2019)

KrissKross said:


> You don't eat the bones tho.
> And look at the Bajau tribe people today who live their whole lives in and on the sea, eating exclusively seafood. They basically hardly use land and have adapted to be able to dive underwater for minutes at a time.


You do eat the bones in small fish, you probably never ate in your life small fish like sardines fresh.
Even canned sardines have the bones left in them but they are overcooked for like 24 hours so they become after such long cooking period.

It's pretty much unpractical to start removing the bones from small fish like sardines + they have a lot of good nutrients 
Go buy fresh sardines or any other small fish, cook/fry them w/e (or even eat raw) and try to remove the bones from 1 and the other eat whole with the bones and then tell me you want to remove the bones on every single small fish... it probably take 10 minutes to remove the bones from 1 sardine and that is like 1 bite so it's very unpractical, also their bones are small and can be chewed easily, it take bit of chewing but anyone can do it.


----------



## AstroSky (Feb 23, 2019)

hes still wrong.


----------



## DarknLost (Feb 23, 2019)

axedee said:


> COPE, while diet is important it's not as much as frank tufino wants you to believe and I say that as a big advocate of the carnivore diet
> My friend grew poorly on white bread diet and there was days where he didn't eat at all while growing up due to poverty yet he grew to 6'2 and and is taller than both of his parents + full facial development growth without needing to extract wisdom teeth
> my dad also got good development but without extreme malnutrition but still far below with bread being main part of the diet and the bad type of bread too with shitty refined oils, and other poverty food.
> 
> ...



Looks like blackops2cel LOL


----------



## Extra Chromosome (Feb 23, 2019)

AstroSky said:


> hes still wrong.


----------



## Incelking (Feb 19, 2021)

Frank is quite autistic here. Mike advocates for eating hard stuff wich includes meat, bones etc with obviously have everything tondo with diet


----------



## Tony (Feb 19, 2021)

Incelking said:


> Frank is quite autistic here. Mike advocates for eating hard stuff wich includes meat, bones etc with obviously have everything tondo with diet


@thinwhiteduke this greycel called u eutistic


----------



## Deleted member 4430 (Feb 19, 2021)

Incelking said:


> Frank is quite autistic here. Mike advocates for eating hard stuff wich includes meat, bones etc with obviously have everything tondo with diet


cope ive had 3 consultations with frank tufano now and my cheekbones are bigger, i get more iois and have more energy


----------



## AscendingHero (May 22, 2021)

thinwhiteduke said:


> cope ive had 3 consultations with frank tufano now and my cheekbones are bigger, i get more iois and have more energy


*bro are you serious?

How long b4 u noticed zygo gains?

What advice did he give you in the consultations?

What's your diet now?*


----------

